# Got Goose? What to do...



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

My wife and I have been asked in the past about how well our Owens BBQ sausage, brat, snack stick & jerky mixes were with goose and we always had to say that we didn't know.....that has now all changed. Before we introduce any new sausage mix we test them with venison, beef, and buffalo. We did some small test batches with 25 lbs of snow geese in a variety of our seasoning mixes and are overly pleased with the results.

Goose summer sausage, snack sticks and jerky in the smoker.


-----

Ground Jerky - Tested both the Cracked Black Pepper & Garlic jerky seasoning and also the Sweet & Spicy jerky seasoning. Mixed up ground goose with the jerky mix and cure, then let rest in the fridge overnight. The next day we used a jerky gun to lay out strips on the Non-Stick Grill Mats on the smoker racks.

Cracked Black Pepper & Garlic ground jerky


-----

Sweet & Spicy ground jerky


-----

Whole Muscle Jerky - Tested with the Cracked Black Pepper & Garlic jerky seasoning. Mixed up the jerky seasoning and cure, then added the sliced goose meat into a zip lock to rest overnight in the fridge and then smoked the next day.


-----

Snack Sticks - Tested these with the Honey BBQ Stick seasoning and cure. We did a medium grind on the goose meat only once, and on the pork we did a rough grind followed up with a fine grind. Mixed 5 lbs of goose with 1lb of pork. Stuffed into 21mm collagen casings and into the smoker. For smoking/cooking directions we followed our snack stick directions except we brought the sticks to an internal temp of 165° instead of our usual 155° that we normally do with red meat.


-----

Fresh Sausage - Tested this with the Hot Pork Sausage seasoning. We did a medium grind on the goose meat only once, and on the pork we did a rough grind followed up with a medium grind. Mixed 3lb of goose with 3lb of pork. We made both bulk and also patties, using a small hand patty press and laid them out of sheet pans to freeze. Once froze they are ready to go into a zip lock or to foodsaver them.

Hot Pork breakfast sandwich on a toasted english muffin with egg and cheese.


-----

Hot Pork biscuits and gravy served with eggs.


-----

Brats - Tested this with the Philly Cheese Steak Brat seasoning. We did a medium grind on the goose meat only once, and on the pork we did a rough grind followed up with a medium grind. Mixed 3lb of goose with 3lb of pork. Stuffed into 29-32mm natural hog casings.


-----

Summer Sausage - Tested this with the Garlic Summer Sausage seasoning. We did a medium grind on the goose meat only once, and on the pork we did a rough grind followed up with a fine grind. Mixed 4lb goose with 2lb pork with the Garlic Summer Sausage seasoning and cure. Stuffed into 61mm fibrous casings. For smoking/cooking directions we followed our summer sausage directions except we brought the summer sausage chubs to an internal temp of 165° instead of our usual 155° that we usually do with red meat.


-----



Each of these goose experiments turned out and tasted excellent in our opinion... sure is a great way to make use of goose meat!


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Again, it all looks Great !!!!


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Bumping for goose season!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I do the same with my goose.... sausage, summer sausage, brats.

I want to try the jerky in the smoker..... How long do you do your jerky and at what temps?


----------

